# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tổng Hợp Mọi Thứ Về Joomla!!!!

## vietbac26391

Chào các bạn…hôm nay mình xin gửi đến các bạn một File tổng hợp vô số thứ về Joomla
Bao gồm:
+/ *Wamp_database*: giả lập một hosting trên local (giúp Joomla chạy trên Localhost)
+/ *Temb*: phần này là để anh em ta thực hành (mình giới thiệu 3 Temb bao gồm bên trong cả bản Quickstart)
+/ *Video*: chứa hướng dẫn cách cài dặt, cấu hình .v..v cho đến khi hoàn thiện một cái Web (ngon lành)
+/ *Phần mở rộng cho Joomla*: gồm rất nhiều Module và Com hỗ trợ cho Web của bạn thêm sinh động ví dụ như: video, từ điển, thời tiết..Hot nhất là Com_tin tuc (là Com tự động cập nhật tin tức từ báo VN-EXPRESS) tất cả đều đã được “kiểm nghiệm”
+/ *Ebook*: tất cả sách quí về joomla..cho cả những người chưa biết gì hoặc đã thành thạo về Joomla
+/ *Kèm theo là một file doc*: giải thích cặn kẽ thế nào là Module, *Component, Plugin …*
*File chia làm 2 link:*
Download part 1

Download part 2

Nếu thấy hay thì thanks cho em một phát nha vì công lao nha :book:

----------


## phluant

*Cho xin cái tài liệu này thấy hay quá* : *Tổng Hợp Mọi Thứ Về Joomla. Làm ơn, ai tải được up qua mediafire giúp với. Cảm ơn
*

----------


## quyend832

*Cho xin cái tài liệu này thấy hay quá* : *Tổng Hợp Mọi Thứ Về Joomla. Làm ơn, ai tải được up qua mediafire giúp với. Cảm ơn*

----------


## baoxuyen368

cái này mất tiền mà bạn ơi, chuyển qua mediafire đi

----------

